# STEROIDS FORUM > IGF-1 LR3, HGH, and INSULIN QUESTIONS >  IGF 1 LR3 perfect timing???

## fontazya

Hey guys want to start IGF LR3 in a couple weeks as part of my PCT to help keep gains/ give me a boost.. was going to use 50mcg on training days which is 5 days per week for 4 weeks on.. i will be injecting this IM bi laterally.. my question is about the perfect timing to do the shot.. i have heard post workout but after researching have found this is the worst time as it will inhibit your bodys MGF production.. ive also seen preworkout but i assume it will also inhibit the MGF produced because of its long half life.. So another option was the next morning???.. so say i train chest on monday night about 7pm.. i will inject 25mcg into each pec tuesday morning??.. does this sound about right?? What if i injected monday night before bed would MGF production have gone down by then say around 11pm???
Any help is greatly appreciated..
thanks!!

----------


## fontazya

Bump anyone got opinions???

----------


## 956Vette

My .02 is timing & bilateral injections are not important for Lr3 usage

----------


## ScotchGuard02

I've done igf-lr3 cycle twice. I don't think work too well. So IMO it doesn't matter when you shoot it.

----------


## fontazya

> I've done igf-lr3 cycle twice. I don't think work too well. So IMO it doesn't matter when you shoot it.


wow really?? ive heard soooo many good reviews about this product.. what didnt u like?? i mean obviously u cant expect steroid like gains from it..

----------


## BigE1182

I talked to a good friend of mine today actualy about IGF. He said dont take more than 20-25mcg/day because if you take to much of IGF at a time your body will get used to it very quickly and you will waste it. Also take it first thing in the morning since it has a longer life than GH. While you sleep at night your body produces more GH which then converts into IGF so your levels at night are already elevated. Thats why he said take it in the morning to increase levels throughout day.

----------


## fontazya

> I talked to a good friend of mine today actualy about IGF. He said dont take more than 20-25mcg/day because if you take to much of IGF at a time your body will get used to it very quickly and you will waste it. Also take it first thing in the morning since it has a longer life than GH. While you sleep at night your body produces more GH which then converts into IGF so your levels at night are already elevated. Thats why he said take it in the morning to increase levels throughout day.


Yes definAtely right about taking it in the morning as a few people have told me.. That is a low dose and u could use it for longer at that dose. I was planning to use 50mcg 5 times a week for 4 weeks on only

----------


## Nick33

I've experimented with 4 cycles (pre-workout, post workout, everyday, different doses). I yielded the best results at 30-40mcg pre-workout injection, sub-Q (into the fatty layer). Basically utilizing the insulin effect, and not overdoing it to the point where the pump is going to ruin your workout. This dose 4 days a week at the gym makes the vial run out approx 30 days or so, which is just right. Eat some dextrose or sugary candy after your workout. If it's good stuff, you'll get some back hair and huge appetite, plus sore hands. Do some more research before diving in, this stuff has permanent unwanted effects if done wrong. Eat some nice time release carbs before bed like bowl of rolled oats or whole wheat pasta/brown rice.

----------


## Bulkn

> I've experimented with 4 cycles (pre-workout, post workout, everyday, different doses). I yielded the best results at 30-40mcg pre-workout injection, sub-Q (into the fatty layer). Basically utilizing the insulin effect, and not overdoing it to the point where the pump is going to ruin your workout. This dose 4 days a week at the gym makes the vial run out approx 30 days or so, which is just right. Eat some dextrose or sugary candy after your workout. If it's good stuff, you'll get some back hair and huge appetite, plus sore hands. Do some more research before diving in, *this stuff has permanent unwanted effects if done wrong.* Eat some nice time release carbs before bed like bowl of rolled oats or whole wheat pasta/brown rice.


Can you explain these effects?

----------


## Nick33

> Can you explain these effects?


 The best would be to google it and read as much as you can about possible sides as I have done. I have increased back hair, and I can't say that I wanted that, and it's certainly permanent. Maybe some people want more back hair. Being a newish peptide means that possible long-term effects from doing extreme amounts would be surfacing in the media for people to read about all the time. If you want to believe it, and troll this if you want, but some people say that enlarged organs are a result of large doses. If you're looking for a discussion in scientific terms in specific about why the peptide does this and that, I don't have time for it.

----------


## fontazya

> The best would be to google it and read as much as you can about possible sides as I have done. I have increased back hair, and I can't say that I wanted that, and it's certainly permanent. Maybe some people want more back hair. Being a newish peptide means that possible long-term effects from doing extreme amounts would be surfacing in the media for people to read about all the time. If you want to believe it, and troll this if you want, but some people say that enlarged organs are a result of large doses. If you're looking for a discussion in scientific terms in specific about why the peptide does this and that, I don't have time for it.


Ive read enlarged organs is a possibility if using high doses for IGF for longer periods of time.. thats why u should inject straight into muscle rather than subq.. if u inject subq more likely it will attach to receptors in the gut..

----------


## Bulkn

From what I've read so far the long R3 doesnt need to be shot bi laterally. But the other version (on phone and can't remember name) does tho. 
I'm already doing other peptides and plan on running prop Ed soon so I think I'd go crazy it I had to shoot bi laterally too!

----------


## Renesis

I used it bi laterally 1 hour after workout, but I was also taking it with MGF.

----------


## fontazya

> I used it bi laterally 1 hour after workout, but I was also taking it with MGF.


how were ur results mate??

----------


## Renesis

Only gained a few pounds but the strength gains were nice as well. The biggest things about IGF are the pumps and fullness of your muscles. I stayed looking like I had a workout pump 24/7.

----------

